# Introduction to PLC Programming and Implementation - from Relay Logic to PLC Logic



## العقاب الهرم (8 أغسطس 2009)

سلام الله عليكم اخوتى الكرام
مرفق ملف عن 
Introduction to PLC Programming and Implementation - from Relay Logic to PLC Logic

ارجو ان ينال استحسانكم​


----------



## BAKR SAEED (10 أغسطس 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير
وان شاء الله بالتوفيق


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 أغسطس 2009)

موفق مهندس العقاب 
بارك الله فيك ونفع بك 
وجعل ذلك في موازين عملك.


----------



## مهندس ابو جمالة (10 أغسطس 2009)

ممنونين جدا منك يامهندس وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## ABU-NOUR (13 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور................. و جزاك الله ألف ألف خير


----------



## العقاب الهرم (14 أغسطس 2009)

bakr saeed قال:


> الله يجزيك الخير
> وان شاء الله بالتوفيق


 
اشكر لك مرورك اخى الكريم


----------



## dady&zebla (19 أغسطس 2009)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## م.محمد عبد العزيز (20 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 

وربنا ينفعنا بهذا العلم وينفعك به ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك آمين


----------



## العقاب الهرم (27 أغسطس 2009)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> موفق مهندس العقاب
> بارك الله فيك ونفع بك
> وجعل ذلك في موازين عملك.


 
آميييييييين
شكرا عل مرورك


----------



## hosam habeb (27 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخى الكريم كتاب رائع جدا 
الموضع هام في كل المجالات التكنولوجية


----------



## العقاب الهرم (31 أغسطس 2009)

مهندس ابو جمالة قال:


> ممنونين جدا منك يامهندس وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


 
ششكرا على مرورك ااخى الكريم


----------



## العقاب الهرم (11 سبتمبر 2009)

abu-nour قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووووووور................. و جزاك الله ألف ألف خير


 بارك الله فيك اخى
تشرفت بمرورك​


----------



## م.البغدادي007 (13 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور على هذا المجهود


----------



## العقاب الهرم (17 سبتمبر 2009)

dady&zebla قال:


> thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


 
عفوا اخى
ومشكور ع المرور​


----------



## العقاب الهرم (3 نوفمبر 2009)

م.محمد عبد العزيز قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> 
> وربنا ينفعنا بهذا العلم وينفعك به ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك آمين



آمييييين جمعا اخى
وشكرا على مرورك​


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (12 نوفمبر 2009)

ملف جميل جدااا..جزاك الله كل خير يا اخي الكريم


----------



## العقاب الهرم (20 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على مرورك اخى الكريم


----------



## بُلو (21 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور أخي الكريم على هذا المجهود


----------



## Red-Storm (23 نوفمبر 2009)

*  شكراً لك اخي وبارك الله فيك​*​


----------



## العقاب الهرم (27 ديسمبر 2009)

hosam habeb قال:


> مشكور اخى الكريم كتاب رائع جدا
> الموضع هام في كل المجالات التكنولوجية



عفوا اخى الفاضل
سررت بمرورك


----------



## nooralhaq (7 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## en.oat (8 يناير 2010)

الف شكر يا باشمهندس


----------



## محمد سلطان علي (17 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد المحسيري (21 يناير 2010)

شكرللكتاب الجميل


----------



## العقاب الهرم (18 فبراير 2010)

nooralhaq قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك



آميين يارب


----------



## azm (23 فبراير 2010)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووور*


----------



## eng.khaz_ppu (28 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير 
وبارك الله فيك
*


----------



## الدكتورالمهندس (28 فبراير 2010)

*مشكور اخى الكريم كتاب رائع جدا*


----------



## العقاب الهرم (14 مارس 2010)

en.oat قال:


> الف شكر يا باشمهندس



عفوا اخى وشكرا على مرورك


----------



## العقاب الهرم (12 مايو 2010)

hosam habeb قال:


> مشكور اخى الكريم كتاب رائع جدا
> الموضع هام في كل المجالات التكنولوجية



عفوا اخى


----------



## فهد القطرين (5 يوليو 2010)

الف شكرااااااااااااااااا ليك اخى الكريم


----------



## eng4ahmed (6 يوليو 2010)

شكرا علي الموضوع الرائع ولي استفسار عن طريقة صناعة الكابل الخاص ببرمجة الplc الخاص بشركة LG


----------



## الياس عبد النور (9 يوليو 2010)

eng4ahmed قال:


> شكرا علي الموضوع الرائع ولي استفسار عن طريقة صناعة الكابل الخاص ببرمجة الplc الخاص بشركة LG


 
اولا بارك الله بك اخي العقاب الهرم والكورس مهم جدا لكل مبتدء او كل من يريد التعلم والبداية في التحكم الالي
اخي المهندي احمد صناعة الكبل سهل للغاية وفي معضم الاحيان يتم وصل 3 مع 2 و 2 مع 3 و 5 مع 5 طبعا هذه النقاط في بروتوكول rs232 ذي التسع نقاط 
وهي تختلف من شركة لاخرى وما عليك الا مراجعة الكاتلوج الخاص بالمتحكم


----------



## فتوح (28 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي طه
وبارك الله فيك
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## العقاب الهرم (19 يناير 2011)

اخى الحبيب فتوح
اشكر لك مرورك


----------



## مشتاق عزيز (20 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء 
وموفقك ان شاء الله


----------



## farisko (22 يناير 2011)

ششششششششششششششششششششكراششششششششششششششششششششكراششششششششششششششششششششكراششششششششششششششششششششكراششششششششششششششششششششكراششششششششششششششششششششكراششششششششششششششششششششكراششششششششششششششششششششكراششششششششششششششششششششكراششششششششششششششششششششكرا


----------



## العقاب الهرم (14 مارس 2011)

اخى الياس اشكر لك مرورك ومداخلتك


----------

